# Internet service in Zona Esmeralda



## digiammarco (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi everyone. I am moving to Hacienda Valle Escondido in Atizapan de Zaragoza (Zona Esmeralda) and would like a fast (100 - 200Mb) and reliable Internet service. Anyone knows the best options available? Thanks!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

digiammarco said:


> Hi everyone. I am moving to Hacienda Valle Escondido in Atizapan de Zaragoza (Zona Esmeralda) and would like a fast (100 - 200Mb) and reliable Internet service. Anyone knows the best options available? Thanks!


I don't know about those locations. I know that where I am, one would pay a hefty premium to get those speeds, but they are available if you are willing to pay the premium.


----------

